# N Collection..almost here!



## NaturallyME (Jan 4, 2008)

Shimmer posted the color descriptions for Mac's new N Collection today.
I was wondering what you ladies are interested in? 

The products I'm most likely going with will be 

l/s 4n &5n 
l/g 3n & 4n 
e/s i dont know yet i'd have to see in person 
p/p Quite Natural & Groundwork 
l/l Sublime culture 

MSF's i'd have to see in person too.


YAY im going to be SUPER BROKE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your turn.....


----------



## lsperry (Jan 4, 2008)

My wish list:
 Quote:

  Lipglasses

* 4N - Light chocolate brown with red pearl

Eyeshadow

* Nanogold - Clean gold with rose pearl (Luster)
* Dark Edge - Deep chocolate brown (Matte)

Paint Pots
* Soft Ochre - Yellow beige (Cream)
* Quite Natural - Chocolate brown (Cream)  
 
Not interested in the lipsticks until I see some swatches and learn what the finishes are. Plus 4N lipglass is a maybe. Also, don’t need groundwork PP or the Natural MSF. I picked up 2 NMSFs from a CCO and I already have groundwork PP.

I’m going out of town Thursday (1/10/08) and will visit the MAC counter there. I HOPE they have the collection out and I can play with everything. Maybe I will be won over by the “warmed” MSF. Who knows? But for now neither is doing anything for me….LOL.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you like the groundwork paintpot?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm NW45 and it’s okay. Nothing I would purchase a 2nd time. I doubt if I’ve used it 5 times since purchasing it in August.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in it for the lip products (and IF they're not chalky the Nailpolishes too).  I am already quite pleased with the neutral eye colors that I have.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 4, 2008)

I will probably get the Warmed MSF, a few backups of the MSF Natural and maybe a few of the shadows...maybe a lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to wait until I see swatches though. I'm trying to add some neutral colours to my collection since at the moment its very colourful. 

I already have the Groundwork paint pot and I was unsure about it at first but now I use it nearly every day. I find that it works really well my blue's and greens, especially Veluxe Pearl finish. Freshwater looks amazing over it! I'm NW 45.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 4, 2008)

i can't wait to get the Warmed MSF. I'm going to look at the MSF Natural.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2008)

I really need to see it in person.  I can't tell what I'd get from the promo pics.  I am thinking about both of the MSFs, a couple shadows, a lipglass and lipstick.


----------



## braidey (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to pass, the colors look to bland


----------



## mzdawn (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to see what the new MSFs (not the MSF naturals) look like. I purchased Gold Spill from the last trio (along witht he other 2, err...) and I don't like it at all. It's too chunky - I want something glowy, like Shimpagne.

I can't wait to see 'em in person!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 4, 2008)

As of now, I want the two MSFs, 3 of the eyeshadows, and maybe two of the lipglass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Won't really know for sure until I see some swatches either here or on the website.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't like the color choices.  They are too soft for me.  I want BOLD COLOR!!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I absolutely cannot wait until thursday.. My MAC store received there shipment so I got a sneak peek of the items, unfortunately could not purchase. I am getting alot of things.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 5, 2008)

I cant wait until next week. I  went to the counter today...I'm VERY excited


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm only interested in the 2 MSF's the rest..meh...im not interested in the Natural MSF's b/c the CCO by me has like a million Deep Dark MSF's and I seem to be one of the only ones who buys them lol


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 6, 2008)

I am really interested in the Natural MSF- I am hoping one of the Mediums will work out for my skintone. Currently the Medium is a bit too light and Medium Dark is too dark. I also really want the Flushed MSF. The lippies sound nice too- but I have to see them in person before I get anything. 

So they are really coming out this Thursday ( Jan 10th ) I was hoping for a earlier release- oh well.....


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoeFerret* 

 
_I am really interested in the Natural MSF- I am hoping one of the Mediums will work out for my skintone. Currently the Medium is a bit too light and Medium Dark is too dark. I also really want the Flushed MSF. The lippies sound nice too- but I have to see them in person before I get anything. 

So they are really coming out this Thursday ( Jan 10th ) I was hoping for a earlier release- oh well....._

 

it was suppose to come out the 17th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm wondering what color would be better for me as well...in the msf natural


----------



## lvgz (Jan 7, 2008)

are the natural msfs perm? or anything in the line?


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_are the natural msfs perm? or anything in the line?_

 

yeah they are...perm.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 7, 2008)

I called my local Mac store today and they confirmed that this Thursday is the day.  I think what is drawing me to this collection is the naturalness of it.  I want my makeup to look good for work, but natural and polished and am hoping this collection has the right colors and finishes for it.  I'm also looking forward to the two MSFs, since I missed them in the past and had to buy them on ebay.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2008)

hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





do you know if the light flush msf will look nice on nc42 to up lol skin type?






and if I have medium dark msf..which will be another msf I could get?

*Mineralize Skinfinish*/*Natural*

*Light Medium* Pale golden beige 
*Medium Plus* Tan beige 
*Medium Deep* Rich golden tan 
*Medium* Soft creamy beige 
*Medium Dark* Caramel beige 
*Dark* Deep caramel 
*Mineralize Finish*

*Warmed* Golden bronze with light yellow gold veining 
*Light Flush* Soft pastel pink with deep bronze veining


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 10, 2008)

The MSF's are absolutely gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is the first time in a long time that the MSF's don't look ashy or too glittery or shimmery for brown skin.  I'm buying them both!  Other than that, everything else is okay. I'm about to blog about them right now!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Man, after reading reviews, I know exactly what I want!!!
I'm saying forget the nail polishes ('cause I'm more of a vamp when it comes to brown nail polishes).
The MSF Warmed is a beautiful color, but I feel I could get the same effect just with my Hyper Real which has pearlized finish of that kind.
All of the cream sticks and paint pots look nice, but I'll probably not bite that bait and instead go for eyeshadows instead.
I really want Dark Edge and Neutral pink now that I've seen swatches of them (he swatches are always very clear and telling).
My hypothesis for the lipsticks and lip glasses were right on.  3N and 4N lipglass look hot!  And 4N and 5N lipsticks also look very nice, but one question... Who comes up with these unimaginative and slightly repetitive names?


----------



## Leilani78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you know if the light flush msf will look nice on nc42 to up lol skin type?
_

 
I am wondering the same thing too!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_I am wondering the same thing too!_

 

they said I was nc-42-45 so I dont know what I am...maybe nc44
sorry for ashy hands lol
l/g on top l/s on bottom I have both msf under the lippies swatched

1n-4n  l/g on top sorry 2n got smudged 1n-3n 5n l/s (i think someone had 4n)












what I bought


----------



## msshic (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_they said I was nc-42-45 so I dont know what I am...maybe nc44
sorry for ashy hands lol
l/g on top l/s on bottom I have both msf under the lippies swatched

1n-4n  l/g on top sorry 2n got smudged 1n-3n 5n l/s (i think someone had 4n)












what I bought



_

 

I like the 2 lipglasses you got but, what colors are they, I can't tell?

Thanks


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msshic* 

 
_I like the 2 lipglasses you got but, what colors are they, I can't tell?

Thanks_

 

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1n and 2n


----------



## babyu21 (Jan 10, 2008)

I went to see the new collection and didn't end getting any of it.  I did get a brush 217, skin charge spritz, and a paint pot.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyu21* 

 
_I went to see the new collection and didn't end getting any of it.  I did get a brush 217, skin charge spritz, and a paint pot._

 
Which paint pot did you purchase????


----------



## msshic (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1n and 2n_

 

Hi,

Thanks, I ended up getting 2n & 3n...I was online placing an order when I posted so I asked the online MUA which 2 lipglasses were closest to the 2 MSF and she recommended 2n &3n.  Looks like she may be wrong, I hope I like them when I receive them. 

How do you like them?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

I received my order this morning which included the Warmed and Light Flush MSFs....I love these!!! They are both unique in their own way on my NW45 skin and give a glow --- no glitter or garishness about them. I also got Dark Edge and Nanogold es. Like someone else has said, DE is like Brun but on me it has more richness than Brun. And Nanogold reminds me of sea myth (Lure LE '06)....I haven't swatched them side by side -- I'll do that when I get home.

Finally, I got 2 l/s and l/g and a paint pot. I haven't swatched them yet, though!

Edited to add: I swatched Nanogold and Sea Myth and they are almost identical. If you have SM, you can skip Nanogold.

Also, I got Quite Natural PP and it is identical to Stringalong PP....Both are LE.

The 5N lipstick is browner than any lipsticks I've owned before and when I applied 3N lg on top of it, I had brown lips. This is odd looking for me because I'm use to my lower lip being lighter than my upper lip and seeing them the same color just looks weird. I've got to play w/the ls and lg to get it to look right....hmmm

HTH...


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought light flush and thought it would be pink on me because it looked it when I swatched it.

Well, it looks more orange-pink IMO. Still a bright color though.
And I like lustres so I bought nanogold as well. But overall, not impressed with the collection. The permanent line has better neutral shades.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msshic* 

 
_Hi,

Thanks, I ended up getting 2n & 3n...I was online placing an order when I posted so I asked the online MUA which 2 lipglasses were closest to the 2 MSF and she recommended 2n &3n. Looks like she may be wrong, I hope I like them when I receive them. 

How do you like them?_

 

you'll love them i bet...i went back and got 3n l/s today... yay!!






well 2n omg!!! it my favorite...add some lip balm and place that right on top ...the perfect nudie pink lips ever!! ..I wore it yesterday...loverush blush, light flush highlight, shadester to contour, 2 lips!! perfect.

1n I wore that today...its nice..its like cthru with a little mad cap ..lol i say this because i have both so thats what i'm comparing.


----------



## d n d (Jan 14, 2008)

It would be really nice if you guys could get some pics up of how the MSF's look on our skin.  I want to buy one of these but I wish I could see how it looks on different people first


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 14, 2008)

i would especially like to see Warmed MSF compared to Global glow MSF on us women of color. I am C6 in MAC face and body.. around NC44 in MAC select tint. I do own global glow MSF and love it. Wondering how different is warmed.


----------



## iSHi (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_It would be really nice if you guys could get some pics up of how the MSF's look on our skin. I want to buy one of these but I wish I could see how it looks on different people first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC40-Sorry about the lighting, no sun right now


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok I was so excited about this collection so I bought quite a few items. Now I'm not so sure. I'm having trouble with remotely grey and I'm unsure about what lippie to get. I bought quite natural pp but it just muddies everything up. Any suggestions


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

can't wait


----------



## damsel (Jan 20, 2008)

i got 3N lipglass, warmed MSF and neutral pink eyeshadow. i adore them all.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_Shimmer posted the color descriptions for Mac's new N Collection today.
I was wondering what you ladies are interested in? 

The products I'm most likely going with will be 

l/s 4n &5n 
l/g 3n & 4n 
e/s i dont know yet i'd have to see in person 
p/p Quite Natural & Groundwork 
l/l Sublime culture 

MSF's i'd have to see in person too.


YAY im going to be SUPER BROKE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your turn....._

 
It's worth it to be broke for MAC!!!!!


----------



## d n d (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay...how exactly is Warmed supposed to look on NW 45 skin?  I bought it but all I get is a faint gold wash.  Am I not applying enough? Any suggestions?

Did anyone get 1N LG?  How does it look on?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Okay...how exactly is Warmed supposed to look on NW 45 skin? I bought it but all I get is a faint gold wash. Am I not applying enough? Any suggestions?

Did anyone get 1N LG? How does it look on?_

 
The MA put 1N l/g on top of 1N, 3N, and 4N lipsticks. It was like, a creamy light brownish beigey with some shimmer. LOL I know thats confusing but since he put it on top of different colored lipsticks, its hard for me to be specific. I'm buying 1N l/g though.

I'm NC42. Can anyone give me a recommendation on MSF's. Some pictures of Warmed make it look really gold. I do not want my face to look metallic. I'm afraid Light Flush will be too pink though.


----------



## d n d (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah that 1N lg looks very inviting indeed.  I might get it, it seems like it would be too light but I think it might flatter darker skintones.

A friend of mine is NW 45 and she bought the Light Flush MSF and I don't even think it looks pink at all, more like a slight irredescence (sp).  I would guess with your skin tone it would be exactly what the name implies, a light flush of pink.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just wondering how you ladies were wearing warmed?  I'm new to MSFs and I'm having real difficulty trying to work with it.  Someone suggested wearing it as a contour but I'm not really into contouring anyway.  It seems a waste if that's the only use this thing has.  BTW I'm C40 in studio fix powder.
TIA!


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree with d n d the light flushed looks like a more irredecent powder..cute highlight

I'm an NW45 by the way

i just realized i never told u ladies what i purchased. 
Msf Natural Deep Dark
Msf Warmed
Msf Light Flush
4n l/g 

im still thinking about some other lippies my counter still has  a lot.


----------

